
Best websites a programmer should visit - milly1993
https://github.com/sdmg15/Best-websites-a-programmer-should-visit
======
matt4077
These lists become completely useless when people just get enamoured with the
stars and pull requests coming in.

This one is among the worst. There doesn't appear any sort if idea behind this
collection, except that most of the links may be related to programming.
Except for the "something else" category, which actually has reddit. And the
learning-english-category.... etc

~~~
justboxing
> people just get enamoured with the stars and pull requests coming in.

..not to mention the upvotes on (here) Hacker News too.

100+.. WTF?!

------
kendallpark
This list is too long and could benefit from curation. Most people don't need
twenty competitive coding sites, just one or two good ones. Rankings and/or
reviews of the resources would help.

------
bussierem
Gonna nitpick a specific part of this meta-list:

One problem I've always had with sites described as "Lists of good projects if
you're stuck on what to make" is that apparently the entire world has a
different opinion than me on what actually constitutes a "project".

If I am looking for a "project" to work on, I'm not looking for a 15-line
function that finds all the prime factors of a large number, or downloads a
website's HTML pages. I'm looking for something more substantial - webapps
that people have done that have been fun, for example. Text editors, drawing
programs, etc. (I know it's self defeating to list these, since then it's
"well why do you need a list, you seem to have ideas already", but whatever.)

I wish someone would have a good project idea list that didn't just boil down
to "the things everyone knows from Project Euler"...

</rant>

~~~
ConfucianNardin
/g/ has a bunch of lists floating around, some of which have decent
suggestions.

Can't find the one I was thinking of right now, but this one has some (ignore
the green/easy ones):
[http://e.top4top.net/p_2791nx93.png](http://e.top4top.net/p_2791nx93.png)

------
jpalomaki
I think the best site for programmers is actually build in in many browsers.
It's called about:blank

Like how many problems would be actually better solved by just staring at the
white space and thinking, instead of Googling around and falling to some
vicious rabbit hole of "hey, this looks interesting..."

------
GnarfGnarf
Google C++ Style Guide:

"We use 2 spaces for indentation. Do not use tabs in your code."

What wretched Hell.

------
kondro
Looks like someone is trying to rebuild a Yahoo directory.

------
dpflan
The page mentions > Hacker Newsletter : curated by hand, delivered weekly

and

> Hacker News Digest : curated automatically, delivered as frequently as you
> want """

There is also the official YC publication which does also feature top HN
submissions:

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/the-macro/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/the-
macro/)

"...a new publication that will feature essays, interviews, research, and
opinions from Y Combinator and the wider startup community."

~~~
ihuman
Is The Macro dead? When I try to go to themacro.com, I just get redirected to
the YC blog.

~~~
dpflan
I received an email from macro@ycombinator.com this Monday, June 5. I don't
think it's dead. The email I get arrives every Monday.

There is a link to view the email in the browser: here is the most recent:

[http://mailchi.mp/a6c2597905d5/the-monday-morning-
macro-1460...](http://mailchi.mp/a6c2597905d5/the-monday-morning-
macro-1460993)

* NB: There is a query param "e" = that seems to be a unique id for my account subscription, I've removed it from the link and it still works.

------
partycoder
Titles could be sorted or ranked, or grouped better. Same with categories. I
may probably create my own later.

~~~
partycoder
Also for the record, LiveCoding is now LiveEdu, and it's pretty much dead.
Twitch Creative is better.

------
OverThere
This is a great compilation of links that can help many people. Thanks for
sharing.

